# How to keep track of total call times on a Blackberry?



## FlyingBarney (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,

Just got the BlackBerry Pearl 8130, and am learning the ins'n'outs...

I have a fairly limited monthly call plan on it, and I need to be able to always tell the total accumulated time of my outgoing calls, on a monthly basis (with my billing month starting on the 18th of the month). Any idea how to do something like that?

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

you can look online at your account or your phone should have a browner that you can check it in.


----------

